# Recommend me a filter 60P



## MrHidley (17 Sep 2016)

I'm about to rescape my 60p, for my previous scapes i've been using a Hydor Professional 350 filter, which I actually quite like, it's quite, looks good and the flow rate is excellent. However, the problem I have with it, is that when you disconnect the filter from the pipes there is no way to avoid spilling a fairly large amount of water inside my cabinet, which i'd like to avoid. Basically the quick disconnects are rubbish. I'm looking for a recommendation, I've looked at the JBL e901, Fluval 306 and the Tetra EX range, i've used Eheim filter in the past and while they're mechanically good i feel the supplied quick disconnects suffer a similar problem to the Hydor albeit on a smaller scale.Needs to be 16/22 piping to fit my lilly pipes and external heater.

Open to suggestions outside the ones I've mentioned.
Any help would be massively useful!

Regards,
James


----------



## tim (17 Sep 2016)

The jbl would be my preference solid filters, easy to disconnect hose mount, though you'd need the e1501 for 16/22 hose, the 901 comes with 12/16, fwiw I use a 900 on my 60p and never quite have enough flow from just the filter.


----------



## MrHidley (17 Sep 2016)

I have been leaning towards the JBL because of the way the hoses connect, I'm a big fan of the removable block on them. Will the e1501 be overkill for the 60p in your opinion?


----------



## tim (19 Sep 2016)

Hi James, sorry missed your reply, the 1500 would probably be overkill but full of media with inline heaters and diffusers etc the flow will drop off, a lot may depend also on substrate and hardscape used and how heavily planted the scape is, flow can be throttled back though via the tap on the return pipe.


----------



## MrHidley (19 Sep 2016)

Hi Tim,

Thanks for the reply, I've actually bought a Tetra EX1200, I know some people have had problems with leaks on this, but I couldn't turn it down at the price I paid (half of the JBL e1501 price!). I'll see how it goes, if there are any problems, i'll send it back and buy the JBL.


----------



## stu_ (19 Sep 2016)

Should do the trick nicely.
I run a similar set up with the Ex1200.
As much as I like Jbl filters the 901e didn't give me enough flow.
And tbh when it comes to maintenance time,I prefer the tap set up on a Tetratec,to the block on a Jbl.
Mines 6 years old,and never leaked.


----------



## Manisha (19 Sep 2016)

Glad you got sorted ☺ I  hope to run another eheim ecco pro 300 with a 55l tank soon - but wouldn't have suited your pipe work. I do agree about the 'spillage' during maintenance with my model. If you go back to eheim in the future I've found keeping the unit placed in a basin within the cabinet helpful with water spillage...


----------



## Staticrzr (19 Oct 2016)

damn, I own a eheim experience 250, you guys think it's not going to give enough flow for a 60p? maybe user together with a skimmer? something like eheim skim 350?  I'm little bit disappointed.


----------



## Staticrzr (19 Oct 2016)

BTW, how many liters of seachem matrix would be enough for a 60p? I think my eheim experience can hold 2 liters. Should I make it full of matrix or one liter should be enough?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Staticrzr said:


> or one liter should be enough?


One litre should be fine.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Staticrzr (20 Oct 2016)

you think one liter should be enough ah? any other opinions? should I keep some of the original sponges  in there also?


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Staticrzr said:


> should I keep some of the original sponges in there also?


You can keep the coarse sponge (PPI10) they are OK, the finer sponge (PPI30 or finer) will clog really quickly. 

I really like these as filters, but they don't have huge flow.  Have a look at <"help fishless cycle....."> and <"What filter media is best.....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (20 Oct 2016)

Hi all

I have a JBL e901 on my 60 liters tank fully packed with media and coarse sponge. I have used it with both glass lily pipes and spraybar, and it works very well. I was an Eheim fan but JBL e-series are really excellent filters with lower energy consumption, solid construction, very quiet and with a very good and steady outflow.
I also bought a JBL e401 for my 27 liters tank with similar results.

Jordi


----------

